# Is this common?



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Maybe the guy who wrote it didn't understand the concept of nominal voltage? :confused1:

-John


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> Maybe the guy who wrote it didn't understand the concept of nominal voltage? :confused1:
> 
> -John


 
not just written, it was on a lamacoid. Maybe I'll ask the house electrician on tuesday.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It sounds for all the world like it's a panel fed with buck-boost transformers, but I can't figure why they would be using those to create a non-standard voltage for a whole panel.

-John


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it 3 phase delta? Maybe wildleg?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

You didn't get enough info. to know exactly what it was doing. JMO

While a very wild circuit size it's kinda null to understand otherwise. There is no discription of whole circuit.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> It sounds for all the world like it's a panel fed with buck-boost transformers, but I can't figure why they would be using those to create a non-standard voltage for a whole panel.
> 
> -John


I've done that for bunches of odd ball euro heaters.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Damn, now I'm really curious. Oh, the other thing is, there are, on the panel door and, I think, inside on the deadfront, handwritten signs saying "do not open!", and "Keep out!". :laughing: Now seems kinda funny! 

I'm seeing a few things I've never seen at this site. It is a large performing arts theatre. I'll try and get more info and re-post.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Damn, now I'm really curious. Oh, the other thing is, there are, on the panel door and, I think, inside on the deadfront, handwritten signs saying "do not open!", and "Keep out!". :laughing: Now seems kinda funny!
> 
> I'm seeing a few things I've never seen at this site. It is a large performing arts theatre. I'll try and get more info and re-post.


I would bet it feds the stage lighting or some special effect units that are not US and require a odd voltage.

I just noticed your a canuk so I haven't a clue.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, probably some kinda stuff they bought from France. They have all kinds of strange stuff over there. 











Have you ever driven a Citroen DS? It kind of explains how the french think:whistling2:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Dugall was trying.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

There's a 110/190 panel in a place where I do lots of service calls. It's for certain machinery that they have. Everything else is 120/208. (Canada)


----------



## ejbelectric (Nov 5, 2011)

I think i seen this before. Some 120/240vac systems where its lost its neutral connection can have 190vac from one leg to ground.


----------

